# Starting The Downswing



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

In the last couple of days I have watch 2 videos from respected teachers that talk about the belt buckle in relation to starting the downswing.

The first one talked about the importance of when you get to the top of the backswing that your 'belt buckle' turns first and then your lower body pulls your upper body through to the impact zone. This to me made a lot of sense as the downswing is the uncoiling of the golf swing and the backswing is the coiling ie. the opposite.

The second video then talked about keeping the 'belt buckle' pointing away from the target when you start your downswing i.e. let your arms initiate and catch up to your lower body. I didn't completely agree with this but happy to try and understand the logic.

I have always believed the lower body starts the downswing (as long as you're not sliding too much) and just pulls the arms and shoulders through to impact.

Any thoughts from members on this?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I've always believed that during the backswing the body 'naturally' coils, i.e. the first thing to coil is the arms moving away from the ball and the left heel, assuming you are righthanded, is the last thing to move. The downswing is a reversal of that coil, i.e. the left heel starts the downswing.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Both swings work. It just depends if the golfer is "pusher" or a puller though impact. The "pusher" initiates the down swing with the hands a fraction of time before the hips. The "puller" initiates the down swing with the hip turn a fraction of time before the hands. It is my belief that the golfer who pulls the club through impact will enjoy much better control, with less practice. 

In my own case, I can't tell which starts first. My hands, or my hips? I just never think about it. I start my back swing, and at some point at the top, everything starts back down again in what ever order I do it in. 

As for my belt buckle, I do know that 90%+ of the time, the ball flight will go towards where my belt buckle is pointing. That's an alignment, set up issue for me. My alignment not only means my feet, hips, and shoulders, but also my club face alignment, as it relates to my body alignment, and the type of shot I want to hit at that moment. 

As for my heels, the only one that moves off the ground is my trailing heel, as I turn that foot up on the toe to complete my down swing, and follow through. Besides being a correct downswing movement, it also has a health benefit. By raising the rear foot off the heel and onto the toe, it also alleviates any negative twisting pressure on my lower back. I have been golfing a long time, and I do not have any back issues. :thumbsup:


----------

